# Bathroom Floor Plan



## cibula11 (Jan 3, 2010)

I have a tight space in our garage remodel that I'd like to place a full bath. The space is approx. 5' deep by 7-8' wide.

Can I frame in a 5'x7' bathroom (sink, toilet, tub/shower surround) by code? The sink and toilet would be along one wall and the supply for tub along the opposite wall similar to this: http://images.meredith.com/bhg/image..._SIP907041.jpg


----------



## mr plumber of rochdale (Jan 3, 2010)

The image is not working friend, Try to repost or edit your post.

Plumbing Forum | Professional and DIY Plumbing Advice Forum. Get plumbing questions answered quickly. &bull; Index page


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 3, 2010)

Basically, I just need to know if a 5x7 layout is doable.  The tub along the back part of the 5ft wall and the sink and toilet along the 7 ft wall. 

If this is allowable, what is a typical spacing for these fixtures.....I just don't want to have to tear out joists to redo once the plumber comes and sets these in.  (The joists will run perpendicular to the tub)


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 3, 2010)

Well, depends on where the door and window are, and where the mechanicals actually fit. Heat, ducts or radiators?
Try google bathroom layout...see what fits yours.

I have cut cardboard cuttouts to see what works.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 4, 2010)

I've actually considering doing cutouts, but I'd rather know the plan before I frame the joists.  When I google bathrooms that are 5'x7' I don't get much....just 5'x8'.  Same layout, but with one less foot.  I suppose a call to a plumber wouldn't hurt


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 5, 2010)

The plumber is going to have a better idea of what fits where. But you are the one that needs to feel comfortable with it when it is done. 
I have set up a few pieces of plywood against walls in another room, with boxes or the actual fixtures set up. Those are for the folks who can just not picture what I am talkin about.
Then measure what works for you...this is the best way and only takes 20 minutes.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks.  In our situation, we're going to HAVE to be okay with what fits.  We are doing this purely for another bathroom, mainly used by our two younger girls.  They can fight over space....as long as it's not in my bathroom   I'm guessing 5'-7' will be fine, but I'll check.


----------

